# net-snmp snmpd authentication problems

## rvalles

I've been trying to set up cacti on my network, following some guide which can be found at

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Cacti/SNMP_host_setup

but so far, I haven't had luck with the SNMP part:

```

tsunami ~ # net-snmp-config --create-snmpv3-user -a "testpass" cacti

adding the following line to /var/lib/net-snmp/snmpd.conf:

   createUser cacti MD5 "testpass" DES

adding the following line to /usr/share/snmp/snmpd.conf:

   rwuser cacti

tsunami ~ # ln -s /usr/share/snmp/snmpd.conf /etc/snmp/snmpd.conf

tsunami ~ # /etc/init.d/snmpd start

 * Starting net-snmpd ...                                                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

tsunami ~ # snmpwalk -v3 -u cacti -A "testpass" 127.0.0.1

Error in packet.

Reason: authorizationError (access denied to that object)

```

Now, I realized there is indeed a logfile.

```

hiyono snmp # rm /var/log/net-snmpd.log

rm: cannot remove `/var/log/net-snmpd.log': No such file or directory

hiyono snmp # /etc/init.d/snmpd start

 * Starting net-snmpd ...                                                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

hiyono snmp # cat  /var/log/net-snmpd.log

netsnmp_assert !"registration != duplicate" failed agent_registry.c:535 netsnmp_subtree_load()

netsnmp_assert !"registration != duplicate" failed agent_registry.c:535 netsnmp_subtree_load()

netsnmp_assert !"registration != duplicate" failed agent_registry.c:535 netsnmp_subtree_load()

duplicate table data attempted to be entered. row exists

net-snmp: 7 error(s) in config file(s)

NET-SNMP version 5.4.1

```

Is something broken? Am I doing something wrong? Cacti cannot reach the snmpd, either.

Thanks.

----------

## MaartenZzZ

I have the same problem after an update (I guess).

```
NewYork ~ # cat /var/log/net-snmpd.log

netsnmp_assert !"registration != duplicate" failed agent_registry.c:535 netsnmp_subtree_load()

netsnmp_assert !"registration != duplicate" failed agent_registry.c:535 netsnmp_subtree_load()

netsnmp_assert !"registration != duplicate" failed agent_registry.c:535 netsnmp_subtree_load()

NET-SNMP version 5.4.1

Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]->[127.0.0.1]:-32768

Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]->[127.0.0.1]:-32768

Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]->[127.0.0.1]:-32768

Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]->[127.0.0.1]:-32768

Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]->[127.0.0.1]:-32768

Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]->[127.0.0.1]:-32768

Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]->[127.0.0.1]:-32768

Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]->[127.0.0.1]:-32768

Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]->[127.0.0.1]:-32768

Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]->[127.0.0.1]:-32768

Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]->[127.0.0.1]:-32768

Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]->[127.0.0.1]:-32768

Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]->[127.0.0.1]:-32768

Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]->[127.0.0.1]:-32768

Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]->[127.0.0.1]:-32768

Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]->[127.0.0.1]:-32768

Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]->[127.0.0.1]:-32768

NewYork ~ #

```

Someone with an answer?

Thank you   :Laughing: 

----------

